# WAGO SPS & CoDeSys Lizenz?



## dast (29 Juni 2012)

Wie läuft das genau ab?

Hab auf der Homepage von 3s-software gelesen, dass das Programmiersystem kostenlos ist.
Jedoch brauchts eine  eine Laufzeitlizenz fürs Gerät.

Wenn ich nun z.B. eine 750-841 oder 750-881 erwerbe, ist da die Lizenz schon dabei?

Danke und Grüße,
Daniel.


----------



## MSB (29 Juni 2012)

Also das ganze läuft so ab:
Wago zahlt Lizenzgebühren an 3S, bekommt dafür den Grundstock fürs Laufzeitsystem, und darf Codesys verwenden.

Du wiederum zahlst das ganze indirekt über ein kleinen Betrag / gekauften Controller.
Gleichzeitig musst du (einmalig) Wago I/O Pro CAA kaufen, womit dir Wago dann ihre spezifischen Targets (für die Codesys Programmierumgebung) zur Verfügung stellt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## GLT (29 Juni 2012)

Einfach u. kostengünstig läuft es über den Erwerb eines Starterpakets.


----------



## Beck (21 Juni 2014)

Hallo Manuel,

schließt dies Lizenzen für einzelne WAGO-Libraries, wie die Gebaeude_allgemein.lib mit ein?
Ich habe mein CodeSys auf eine neue Plattform migriert und weiss nicht mehr, woher ich damals die Lizenz für die o.g. Library bekommen habe. Vom WAGO-Support???

Gruß,

Beck


----------



## GLT (21 Juni 2014)

Kannst Du von der WAGO-Seite runterladen


----------



## MSB (21 Juni 2014)

Die Libraries sind über Hardware-IDs an entsprechende Wago-Hardware gebunden.
Hier käme dann auch eine entsprechende Meldung beim Übersetzen des Programms, falls du Fremde oder auch sehr neue Hardware verwendest.

Die Libraries selbst findest du auf der Wago-Homepage wie von GLT angesprochen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## SPS-freak1 (21 Juni 2014)

Mahlzeit, 

Ich bin auch gerade dabei meine wago 750-849 in Betrieb zu nehmen, leider kann ich kein Boot Projekt erzeugen. Was mir auch komisch vorkommt, bei den zielsystem Einstellungen, steht hinter jeder Steuerung Demo. Kann es sein, das ich keine Vollversion der Software habe? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beck (22 Juni 2014)

Es geht mir nicht um den Download der Library selbst (http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...llgemein&x=0&y=0#appnotedetailsLibraries_BAde ), sondern um die Lizenz.

"Bibliothek besitzt keine gültige Lizenz für das gewählte Target."

Auf meiner ersten Installation (die ich gerne zu Gunsten der neuen ablösen würde), gibt es im 3S Lizenzmanager einen Eintrag für die Gebaeude_allgemein.
Der Licencing manager hätte aber gerne ein .3sm-File von mir, das ich nicht habe.

Auf der alten wie der neuen Plattform habe ich dasselbe Target (750-880) ausgewählt.

Wie habe ich damals die Gebaeude_allgemein.lib lizensiert?
Und wieso gibt es nur bei dieser einen WAGO-Lib Lizensierungsbedarf? In den Release Notes zu dieser Lib von Wago wird die Lizenz mit keinem Wort erwähnt.

Gruß,

Beck


----------



## MSB (22 Juni 2014)

Das ist jetzt im Sinne des eigentlichen Wortes keine Lizenz, sondern halt mehr eine Einschränkung auf eigene Hardware.
In der BIB sind lediglich eine Handvoll Wago-Target-IDs definiert.

Also wann kommt jetzt die Meldung, bei welcher Tätigkeit?


----------



## Beck (22 Juni 2014)

Die Meldung kommt Versuch des "Einloggens" beim Übersetzen. Einloggen ist dann nicht möglich, da "das Projekt korrekt sein muss".


----------



## Knaller (23 Juni 2014)

Moin

Da muss aber noch mehr stehen.  Nämlich eine Zeile mit dem Fehler ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSB (23 Juni 2014)

Also ich hatte das Problem bisher genau 1x, als ich eine Bibliothek (k.a. welche) auf dem seinerzeit noch brandneuen 750-881 verwenden wollte, hier war seitens Wago die entsprechende ID noch nicht inkludiert.

Was ich jetzt probieren würde:
1. Die Bib noch mal frisch im Bib-Verwalter einfügen
2. Kontrolliere ob du die aktuellste Version der Bib verwendest
3. Den Wago-Support anschreiben, die in aller Regel schnell und unbürokratisch helfen

Mfg
Manuel


----------

